# Aquarium macro photography



## james94 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi guys, not too sure wether this counts as macro, but seeing as it was shot on a macro lens i'm pretty sure it is 
 I am currently using a Nikon D5000 with f2.8 50mm Nikkor Macro lens with no flash, just aquarium lighting for these shots  As you can imagine, with a fully manual focus and shallow DoF it took a lot of shots to get these with such fast moving fish! 



























Oh, and the largest of these fish is 3 inches! The smallest nearer to 1 ! 
Thankyou for looking  Any tips or criticism would be appreciated 
   James


----------



## GregR (Jun 9, 2010)

It might be just me, but I'm just not excited by these.  They just don't jump out - maybe due to the lack of color on the fish?

#3 to me is probably the best... 

Keep shooting though   do you have any fish that are more vibrant?


----------



## james94 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks, I have recieved similar comments about them not being too exciting, I guess im just used to the comments on Fishkeeping forums, they love them! lol
 What i'm mainly hoping to achieve in these photos is to show just how complex these creatures are and the beauty which they hold within their details 
  James


----------

